# The Era of Marijuana: Butane Honey Oil Labs



## FruityBud (May 25, 2011)

Getting the most bang for their buck is putting some marijuana users at risk.

The trend of making butane honey oil is growing across the north state, as are the fires and severe burns that often come along with the process.

This butane honey oil, or as some call it hash oil, combines the leftover remnants of the marijuana leaf and the highly flammable gas, butane.

These labs are popping up more frequently across the north state, and with the high rate of accidents associated with the process, officials are working to nip this trend in the bud.

Butte Interagency Narcotics Task Force Commander Carl Sturdy says, If you combine this with smoking marijuana, it's almost like lighting a stick of dynamite at the same time.

An internet sensation, and now a marijuana trend in the north state.

Manufacturing the plant form of the drug into sticky oil, similar to honey.

Sturdy says, We're actually seeing more butane honey oil labs than we are meth labs right now.

From Paradise to Bangor, the Butte Interagency Narcotics Task Force has broken up several butane honey oil labs in the past few months alone.  

It's a way to knock off the microscopic tri-combs, says Sturdy. 

With a few simple products, a schedule one drug becomes a firefighters nightmare.

Butane is heavier than air so itll go to the floor and will leach its way out until it finds an ignition source and once it finds the ignition source, itll violently explode; very hot and very fast, says Sturdy.

That's how they're often discovered too, after the lab explodes or starts a fire.

The unsafe practice has taken its toll on experimenters.

And surprisingly, many are very willing to share their dangerous experiences online.

One webcaster on YouTube admittedly says, The moral of the story is butane is flammable and really think twice before your actions. Im an idiot.

In fact the internet is littered with information on butane honey oil and including how-to video clips on the topic.

So it begs the question, why on earth are people putting themselves and their homes at risk for a little vial of THC? 

According to most of the pages we found online, it's a way to use the entire plant and provides a different type of high.

But the way law enforcement sees it, no high is worth an explosion or several years in jail. 

Sturdy says, It's the same punishment as making methamphetamine. There's no exception for making hashish with butane, you can possess it with your medicinal marijuana recommendation, but you can't make it. 

Once a lab has gone bad, marijuana users have the scars to prove it. 

Usually people who stop using it are the ones who suffered some kind of injury. 

Officials hope education will prevent people from even trying this it home, because this is a lesson most people don't want to learn first hand.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3uwckmv*


----------



## bho_expertz (May 25, 2011)

80% THC is worth the risk when you are not a [email protected] One hit of pure BHO is the strongest thing i ever tried after DMT. And i love it :hubba:


----------



## Erbal (May 25, 2011)

I would be lying if I said I never made any. My friends and I were doing this almost ten years ago and never had a problem with it. Common sense will usually save you.

IMO Cold water hash > butane hash for a few reasons. The cold water hash is strictly hash, no additional chemicals are needed since it takes cold water and ice. Butane hash is a lot more dangerous to make both in the explosive factor and what you breath in. I do know that if you don't want any butane in the hash, you have to watch it more carefully as it dries. I also think the butane hash has a lefter flavor of petro. 

BHO is right though, the stuff will rock your day.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 25, 2011)

I like BHO on occasion....

I refuse to pay $50-$80 a gram in the dispensary tho so I just make it  

Its really easy and if you do it outside in a well ventilated area you'll be fine...

The only reason I dont make it all the time is the fact that Butane is some crazy stuff and I sometimes feel like I shouldn't be smoking the oil lol...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

I personally have never smoked hash oil that I thought was better than fresh nuggets, BHO, how do you get 80% thc out of a plant that might be 20%? I'm not getting it, I was selling these iso oil makers in the 70s, you'd put all your bogus scraps in it and make some bogus oil. No flames though, had a heating element i think, that was many bowls ago.


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 25, 2011)

There's no flames involved in making BHO unless you do it horribly wrong...

And I think the 80% THC means that in the substance there is 80% THC and 20% other...

You are just extracting the trichs.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 25, 2011)

that is right. my dutch friend told me that they send that stuff to the lab and it gave 80% THC. Since you pay for what you want to know and the thing that mattered them was the THC they didn't know what else it has ... But probably not good.
For me the best way for BHO is by ingestion. Nothing better then that.


----------



## tcbud (May 25, 2011)

Here in my County, they (board of stupidvisors, and LEO) say anything made from the trichs is a no no and not legal under the law.  Hash or Hash Oil will get you busted here.  I was surprised to hear they are selling the stuff in dispensary's.  If you can get that kinda money from your clippings, then I imagine more will be doing it.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 25, 2011)

It is illegal in Holland also ... in my country it is not known. A unknown substance i think. It is too strong to be selling at shops ... Hospitals perhaps..  JMO.


----------



## nvthis (May 26, 2011)

As a resident of Butte County, and from the Paradise area, I can assure you that LEO will do everything in there power to scare people witless and turn them into 80's era conservative anti-everything mindless zombies.. They recently (with in this last month) passed several local "laws" on where, how and how much marijuana a person can grow. Their arguement? Growers are nothing more than lazy criminals that invite violence into your backyard. They state any inforcement will be 'complaint' driven. If this sounds like nazi-ism, that's because it is. All I have to do is point at you and you will be under the scrutny of DA Michael Ramsey and his serve and protect henchmen. Complaint driven is nothing more than a fancy way of saying "When opportunity presents". This, inturn, is a fancy way of saying "LEO can do what ever the hell they want and answer to nobody".. Good ol' Butte County.. Being from here, I can tell you this.. There has been no ongoing local coverage about this enormous BHO problem here. Not in the local papers, not on the local news.. In fact, this story seems to have come out of left field, right on the heels of these supposed local ordinances... Hmm.. Ironic, wouldn't you say? I say, if you are at all involved in the California medical marijuana movement, then you have heard the name of David Williams. David williams help set precidence in medical marijuana law, and pretty much put the b!tchslap down on Michael Ramsey and his crew.

hxxp://www.safeaccessnow.org/article.php?id=5770

I say, sounds like Mikey is finally getting his sweet, sweet revenge to me...


----------

